# What to do with all these bushings?



## Oidar (Oct 9, 2013)

I'd like some input on how people keep track of their pen bushings. 

I've got something like 37 sets from several different sources and I've been trying to decide how best to store and organize them.

Thanks in advance,

Gene


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Oct 10, 2013)

I bought one of those plastic things with small drawers in it. Another thing to think about is how many of those bushings do you need to keep and which ones are you never going to use again.


----------



## OZturner (Oct 10, 2013)

I am with you Gene.

I have considered obtaining small Key Chains (the ball type) and attaching a "Write on" Keytag and labeling with the Bush Set Number. 
That way I can be sure of physically keeping all of one set together.

I likewise considered that I would measure the critical diameter of each bush and record it in an XL spreadsheet under the Bush Set Number, also list all the Pen kits that I am aware of that uses that Set.

Well that is my intention at this point, unless I hear of a smarter/ easier way. 
I know it is a heck of an effort, and one that I am not looking forward to.
Brian


----------



## PSNCO (Oct 10, 2013)

I have yet to figure this out, myself to keep my son straight.  Before I make an order, I have to review to make sure he hasn't completely misplaced or tore up a set of bushings.  In the past I'll go to grab a kit to turn only to find no bushings.  I bought him a small plastic crafting bead box.  Now if I can just get him to put them back and marked instead of a mystery unmarked bag in the container or a mystery set laying on a bench.


----------



## Bill in Buena Park (Oct 10, 2013)

I've seen this question come up periodically.  Check this out: 24 Container Storage Box.  I put a small piece of masking tape on each box and write the name of the pen kit the bushings are for.


----------



## robutacion (Oct 10, 2013)

Well, for me, the best way is to first mark each set with a number, there are a couple of edges/faces where that can be done without interfere with is usability.  Marking then is to use something that will stay and not wear off, being easy to read, also and that is by using a engraving tool or a very small punch number set (I prefer the engraving tool), not forgetting to make a list showing what the numbers represent, have it printed and next to the bushings...!

Putting the sets in a compartment box with tags on the box, ain't going to help you if the box is tipped over, that a sort of mess that I wouldn't want to experience, particularly with as many sets as yourself so, if I had that many sets I would be building a "book page" rack, that I suggested many other pen turners with lots of bushings, to built.

What is this "Book page" rack...??? OK so, you think of how a book would look attached to a wall by its back (pages glued face), you open the front cover of a book, and go through the pages, this rack can be built with one or more pages, one page normally is sufficient for hanging the bushings while other pages can hang all your pen kits.

Perforated paneling would be needed cut at about 1 meter tall by about 6 feet wide (any size you want, really that can self support), a timber border would make it stronger and attached with a couple of hinges, to a piece of 4" x 2" previously screwed into the wall.  Mounting it should be at heights that will allow you to reach the top easily.

For attaching stuff to it, hardware stores normally have available the wire hooks used on that type of panels so, you put each set of bushings in a small heavy duty zip bag, write the bushings numbers on the bag with a permanent marker and in large font, punch a little hole on the plastic bag top centre and hang it in alphabetical order so you can see what is missing.

You can use both sides of this hang panel, to hang the bushings and kits, if  you have lots of kits, you can attached 2 of these panels on each 4"x2" and you can build as many of these sets as you want, if you have enough wall space.  Because they are hinged, the panels swing from side to side so, then won't take any shop space when folded back into the wall, got it...???:wink::biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 10, 2013)

Years ago Its Virgil wrote about his system and I have utilized it since.  It is easy and very effective.  I use inexpensive shower curtain hooks.  Each set goes on a hook and I use a label maker and label them.  They hang on a dowel and never get lost, or fall on the floor accidentally.  I have tried storage drawers, storage boxes and this system really works best.


----------



## bobleibo (Oct 10, 2013)

*bushing storage*

This is what I do...very simple
- 24 section case from Harbor Freight....$6



- 24 empty film cases free from any place that develops film
- black marker


----------



## nightowl (Oct 10, 2013)

I have one of those Rubbermaid cabinets on the wall near my lathe.  I installed some small 3" screws on the inside of the door and I hang them there in one of the baggies that the corresponding pen kit comes in.  I also have quite a few now that I will never use again.


----------



## ALA (Oct 10, 2013)

bobleibo said:


> This is what I do...very simple
> - 24 section case from Harbor Freight....$6
> View attachment 102429
> View attachment 102430
> ...


 
I use this method as well except that I just leave them in the original package and turn the label up.


----------



## randyrls (Oct 10, 2013)

robutacion said:


> Well, for me, the best way is to first mark each set with a number, there are a couple of edges/faces where that can be done without interfere with is usability.



George;  Enco has a Chemical Etching Pen that instantly corrodes just the surface leaving a mark that will not come off.  It is Item 308-0495 on Page 334 of their catalog. 

All;  I use a box similar to others, but I make sleeves for all my pens to use for sanding and I include those in the box.  Woodcraft makes sets of 4 that are just the right size for parts and I use these as a "Build Box".
Buy Shop Organizer 4 Drawer Medium at Woodcraft


----------



## paintspill (Oct 10, 2013)

wish i had a picture, sorry. but like others i have a plastic organizer (tray) but was lucky to have access to small glass jars with screw on lids. i printed labels for them. 

on a side note, i also use a small tray (8" x 8") every time i make a pen i put everything i need in that tray. drill bits, bushings, kit, blank, and carry that around the shop. saves looking for stuff, or parts rolling away


----------



## gimpy (Oct 10, 2013)

I use empty peanut butter jars


----------



## kovalcik (Oct 10, 2013)

I keep each set in a labeled zip lock (either the original they came in or from the pen they go to).  Then the bags go into a flat plastic box with dividers from Michaels.  I have three of them now, almost all filled.  I try to organize them by pen type.


----------



## William Menard (Oct 10, 2013)

Im new to wood turning and really have a hard time keeping things organized. So I came up with an inexpensive system that works for me. I bought a box of clasp envelopes that are 4X6. I mark on each envelope what kit is inside and place it back in the box when im done. I buy a complete kit,sometimes 2, when i order a pen kit I never turned. I have extra drill bits but i figure some will get dull in time that I can borrow from another. Works for me. And as paintspill mentioned, I have a tray when turning a pen, I empty all the contents in the tray so i don't loose those little bitty springs when its time to assemble.


----------



## ronfinch (Oct 10, 2013)

I've found that the easiest way for me to keep track of my bushings are in old medicine bottles. I mark the size of the bushings with a label maker, works great for me.....as long as I remember to replace the bushings when I'm finished with them!


----------



## BKelley (Oct 10, 2013)

*Bushing organizer*

Gene,

There are a bunch of methods of organizing bushings and after trial & error, this is what I settled on. Medicine pill bottles with a computer label and rack to hold them.

Ben


----------



## eliasbboy (Oct 10, 2013)

Bill in Buena Park said:


> I've seen this question come up periodically.  Check this out: 24 Container Storage Box.  I put a small piece of masking tape on each box and write the name of the pen kit the bushings are for.



This for me as well.   I love those little containers.   For 5 bucks you really can't beat them.


----------



## mlconnelly (Oct 10, 2013)

*Bushing Storage*

I am new at posting but thought I would throw in my two cents worth. My wife says that I am somewhat of a neat freak so this might be overkill. I keep my bushings in a small cabinet of drawers (bought at Harbor Freight) on the pegboard. The bushings are stored in the drawers in their original bags. Each drawer is labeled with a number. Also on the pegboard is a legend. This legend lists each of the drawers in a table. Beside the drawer number is the pen for which the bushings are used and the drill bit(s) that is needed to make the pen. When the drawers are full I plan to start doubling up in each drawer. The legend is updated each time I add a new pen/bushing to the arsenal. I thought I would also include my drill bit storage plan. I made a small rack of PVC tubes. Each tube contains a different bit and is labeled on top. Sorry for the poor quality photos but I have taken down most of the lights in the shop to add some insulation and paneling.


----------



## Gunny (Oct 10, 2013)

I use a magnetic tool bar from HF. Mark the bar for your bushings, and they stick right to it.


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Oct 11, 2013)

OZturner said:


> I am with you Gene.
> 
> I have considered obtaining small Key Chains (the ball type) and attaching a "Write on" Keytag and labeling with the Bush Set Number.
> That way I can be sure of physically keeping all of one set together.
> ...



 You will find that this has already been done and is located in the library, all that is required is to print it out.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Oct 11, 2013)

I use envelopes.


----------



## joefrog (Oct 11, 2013)

BKelley said:


> Gene,
> 
> There are a bunch of methods of organizing bushings and after trial & error, this is what I settled on. Medicine pill bottles with a computer label and rack to hold them.
> 
> Ben



I like the rack.  I use similar containers I bought at Michael's (could've been Hobby Lobby).  Masking tape label with the original label inside, just in case.  

I think a rack like that would do wonders on my French cleat wall!


----------



## pesto126 (Oct 11, 2013)

eliasbboy said:


> Bill in Buena Park said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen this question come up periodically.  Check this out: 24 Container Storage Box.  I put a small piece of masking tape on each box and write the name of the pen kit the bushings are for.
> ...



+1 for me too... very organized and they can't spill if overturned... :laugh:


----------



## Waluy (Oct 11, 2013)

I just leave them in the bag they come in and hang them all on a pegboard hook.


----------



## walshjp17 (Oct 11, 2013)

For most of my kits I have a small plastic box that contains the bushings, drill bit(s), mill sleeve(s) and instructions.  The top of the box is labeled with the contents.


----------



## dogcatcher (Oct 11, 2013)

Plastic shoe boxes, the pen kits an extra parts with the bushings and the drill bit for that kit all in one place.  If I want to make Sierra pens, I grab that shoe box, I have the bushings, the kits, the drill bit and I am ready to go.


----------



## StephenM (Oct 11, 2013)

Displaced Canadian said:


> I bought one of those plastic things with small drawers in it. *Another thing to think about is how many of those bushings do you need to keep and which ones are you never going to use again*.




I downsized.  Now I just do Euro, Magnetic Graduate and Lau Lau Retro for Fountain and Rollerball.


----------



## Oidar (Oct 16, 2013)

WOW!  I only received 2 notifications to this post via email, so I was overwhelmed when I logged in and saw all these fantastic ideas!

Thank you all so much.


----------



## mjsix1 (Oct 16, 2013)

I don't have quite so many bushing sets, but I keep mine in pllastic perscription bottles - I write the name of the pen kit on the side of the bottle, and then store all the bottles in a shoe-sized plastic container.


----------



## triw51 (Oct 16, 2013)

I use small baggies (like the kits come in) with the information written on the back of old business cards.  Then keeo them in a drawer.


----------



## healeydays (Oct 16, 2013)

I have small plastic bottles that I put them in and store in an old watchmakers parts cabinet.  Every bottle has a label on them saying what they are, where I sourced them from and when.  That way if I have to replace them, I know who to go you for the better ones, and the ones I'm not happy with, who not to buy from...


----------



## skiprat (Oct 16, 2013)

A few of the UK vendors sell the bushings which come in those little 2 part square clicky tubes. But I mostly make my own and they simply get chucked in the bag that the pen kit came in, and then in a drawer, or just in my bushing tub.
A mish-mash method of storage isn't so bad cos it forces you to measure and check them before you use them. I have a tub of rogue unknown bushes and provided they fit snuggly in the tube, then I will simply skim them down to suit the kit.


----------



## flyitfast (Oct 16, 2013)

+1 on this one. I have three of them and have had to build a spreadsheet to keep track of all of them. Just numbered each of the little boxes and use the spreadsheet to find them. Makes searching much quicker. Sure has saved some serious spills and mixups :biggrin:.
Harbor Freight has some fun stuff.
gordon



Bill in Buena Park said:


> I've seen this question come up periodically. Check this out: 24 Container Storage Box. I put a small piece of masking tape on each box and write the name of the pen kit the bushings are for.


----------

